# Transition Course



## DrankTheKoolaid (Sep 19, 2011)

So has anyone found any other information on the NREMT-P to NRP transition course, other then what was in NREMT's latest flyer giving the educational guidelines?

Anyone actually see a course description / outline yet? 

And I am talking Paramedic to Paramedic   not Aemt to Paramedic


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm pretty sure you transition from NREMT-P to NRP when you re-cert, no transition required that I know of.


----------



## medicdan (Sep 19, 2011)

Corky said:


> So has anyone found any other information on the NREMT-P to NRP transition course, other then what was in NREMT's latest flyer giving the educational guidelines?
> 
> Anyone actually see a course description / outline yet?
> 
> And I am talking Paramedic to Paramedic   not Aemt to Paramedic



There are materials that have been released for the lower certifications (or registrations), here:
http://www.jblearning.com/catalog/9781449609153/
 and for AEMT, but it appears not for paramedic...


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Sep 19, 2011)

*re*

here is the link, sorry meant to post this in the original post

https://www.nremt.org/nremt/about/transition_policy.asp


----------



## MedicBender (Sep 19, 2011)

I think NVRob is right, it's more for the I-99s out there that will have to take a transition course to become NRPs


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Sep 19, 2011)

*re*

No, it clearly states any NREMT-P that does not provide proof of completing a NRP transition course in the time allowed will be dropped to Aemt status upon attempting to renew the NREMT cert.  Surprise! welcome to BLS care again!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 19, 2011)

Corky said:


> No, it clearly states any NREMT-P that does not provide proof of completing a NRP transition course in the time allowed will be dropped to Aemt status upon attempting to renew the NREMT cert.  Surprise! welcome to BLS care again!



However there is no description of the course available....

Seems like a ploy to make more money. If they really are gonna go through with it that way I don't think many states will jump on the NREMT bandwagon with the new guidelines.

With that said, it doesn't affect me. I graduate in 2012 from a CAAHEP accredited program so I'll stop complaining


----------



## alphatrauma (Oct 9, 2011)

I recently received an email from the Virginia Dept of Health Office of EMS.

It outlined that those Virginia Paramedics, who are up for renewal and complete all STATE renewal requirements, will recieve a letter of transitional course completion to submit to the National Registry. So it will be a seamless proceess for the current Virginia NREMT-Ps transitioning to NRP.

Rationale: Virginia EMS course educational standards and CE currently meet or exceed the new/current National curriculum.

Ultimately, you need to communicate with your respective State EMS regulating body... I do not think that Virgina will be typical of all states requirements.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 9, 2011)

I saw a webinar from the NREMT that kind of gave an idea as to what would be included in the new scope, and from the sound of it, the transition course for EMT-P to NRP would basically be a critical care course.

Here's the link, just scroll to the level you're looking for: click


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 9, 2011)

Meanwhile, it looks like California is throwing its providers under the bus with this.

http://www.ochealthinfo.com/docs/medical/ems/1358_NREMT_TransitionPolicyMemo-10-5-11.doc.pdf


----------



## epipusher (Oct 9, 2011)

We're the same as Virginia. Our state meets the requirements so all state certified medics will be "grandfathered" to the new cert.


----------



## Brandon (Oct 25, 2011)

Havent seen anything in MO


----------



## Nervegas (Nov 19, 2011)

This whole process is confusing as hell, my NREMTP doesn't expire until 2014, So I have until 2018 to get transitioned? TX doesn't require me to maintain my NR cert in order to stay state certified, nor does NY or CT where I am getting my state certs next year, so I'm not sure why I should even go through the headache of trying to decipher their new levels or pay them more money to stay NR'ed...


----------

